
Astronomers discover there are 10 times more galaxies than previously thought - flinner
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/10/13/13269254/10-times-more-galaxies
======
fouc
So 2 trillion galaxies. Now let's multiply that by 1 trillion stars in the
milky way galaxy alone [1]. And then multiply by 1.6 planets per star on
average [2]. Sure is a whole lot of planets.

[1] [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-sten-odenwald/number-of-
sta...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-sten-odenwald/number-of-stars-in-the-
milky-way_b_4976030.html) [2] [http://www.space.com/14200-160-billion-alien-
planets-milky-g...](http://www.space.com/14200-160-billion-alien-planets-
milky-galaxy.html)

------
shireboy
Does this change our theories around dark matter? If there is more observable
matter does it mean there is less or no dark matter?

------
flinner
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEbLT_U0XyY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEbLT_U0XyY)

Shows the history of Galaxy observation via HST and the latest news.

------
flinner
arXiv.org paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.03909v2.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.03909v2.pdf)

